

Ask HN: List of tools to create beautiful data visualizations - X4

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m sure there are some amongst you who write beautiful blog posts like this http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kukuruku.co&#x2F;hub&#x2F;cpp&#x2F;lock-free-stack-for-windows or create scientific papers containing wonderful visualizations of data. Would you please share with us the tools you use and possibly also the work you create with it?
======
e15ctr0n
These are the top blogs I follow in the data visualization space:

[http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/](http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/)

[http://visual.ly/](http://visual.ly/)

[http://www.thefunctionalart.com/](http://www.thefunctionalart.com/)

[http://hbr.org/special-collections/insight/visualizing-
data](http://hbr.org/special-collections/insight/visualizing-data)

[http://chartporn.org/](http://chartporn.org/)

[http://www.excelcharts.com/blog/posts/](http://www.excelcharts.com/blog/posts/)

[http://flowingdata.com/](http://flowingdata.com/)

[http://datavisualization.ch/](http://datavisualization.ch/)

[http://visualization.geblogs.com/](http://visualization.geblogs.com/)

No matter how the tools change with time, I am able to keep up to date with
the field.

~~~
X4
Cool, I only knew two from that list. These sources are surely really useful
to follow to keep up with the field. Thank you!

------
frewsxcv
I'm working a JS 3D graph visualization library. Think Sigma.js, but 3D. You
can see a fairly lame demo here:

[http://froosky.rwell.org/graphosaurus/examples/eve/](http://froosky.rwell.org/graphosaurus/examples/eve/)

and the source:

[https://github.com/frewsxcv/graphosaurus/](https://github.com/frewsxcv/graphosaurus/)

Check the source on the examples page if you want to see the API thus far.
While progress is being made, having other contributors (especially ones with
WebGL, Three.js, or graphics backgrounds) definitely helps. Please please
please let me know if you have any comments about anything related to the
project. If you have any ideas for demo/example graphs, please share them! I'm
getting tired of staring at the EVE Online universe :P

~~~
X4
This looks awesome! Great work and thanks for sharing!

------
minimaxir
R + ggplot2 allows you to make aesthetically pleasing charts with minimal time
and code. (and more importantly, it promotes good design without detracting
from the purpose of the chart)

A couple visualizations I've done using 100% R + ggplot2:

[http://i.imgur.com/WUcaoDm.png](http://i.imgur.com/WUcaoDm.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/rIfOCN1.png](http://i.imgur.com/rIfOCN1.png)

~~~
X4
wow, these charts really look stylish! Good work :)

------
hashtree
Incanter, similar to R but based upon Clojure: [http://data-
sorcery.org/contents/](http://data-sorcery.org/contents/)

Another good mention, in addition to D3, for client-side graphing is
highcharts: [http://www.highcharts.com/](http://www.highcharts.com/)

------
ohashi
[http://selection.datavisualization.ch/](http://selection.datavisualization.ch/)

------
sb2nov
I have seen D3js used for a lot of visualizations.
[http://d3js.org/](http://d3js.org/)

------
freeslugs
d3 d3js.org

